# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  مشکل در شروع کار با MVC

## Golsha

سلام خدمت دوستان ، من تازه کار MVC رو شروع کردم ، ولی متاسفانه تو همین اول کار به یه مشکل خوردم که نمیدونم چطور حلش کنم . 

من تو فایل htaccess این کد رو مینویسم : 

RewriteEngine on

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l

RewriteRule ^(.+)$ index.php?url=$1 [QSA,L]

بعد تو فایل index.php اصلی پروژه ، مینویسم :



<?PHP $url=$_GET['url'];
$url = explode('/',$url);

print_r($url);
?>


حالا وقتی پروژه رو ران میکنم دوتا مشکل دارم : 1- اینکه وقتی پروژه ران بشه به جای اینکه آدرس صفحه localhost/www/mvc/index باشه ( مثل مجموعه آموزشی ) اینطوریه : localhost/www/mvc/index.php 
2- پروژه که ران میشه اول کار ارور میده Notice: Undefined index: url in C:\Wamp\www\MVC\index.php on line _3_ ولی وقتی در همین حالت index.php آخر آدرس رو پاک میکنم و چیز دیگه ای مینویسم مثل بلبل کار میکنه . راستی وقتی تو همین حالت index.php رو از آخر آدرس پاک میکنم و یه بار خودم index.php یا index رو مینویسم و enter رو میزنم آرایه رو در حالیکه خالیه چاپ میکنه ، درواقع به جای اینکه خونه اول آرایه index.php باشه ، خالیه ، درحالی که اگه چیز دیگه ای به جز index یا index.php رو مینویسم همونو به عنوان خونه اول آرایه چاپ میکنه !!!!!!!!!! :عصبانی:

----------


## MMSHFE

بجای +. از *. توی فایل htaccess. استفاده کنید ببینید درست میشه؟

----------


## Golsha

سلام استاد جان ، شرمنده دیر جواب میدم ، سرعت اینترنت دانشگاه داغونه نتونستم جواب بدم . دفعه اول که ازتون پرسیدم این جواب رو دادید منم انجام دادم ولی بازم درست نشد ....

از استاد جنتی پرسیدم ایشون گفتن اینجا تاپیک بذارم و توش سوالم رو مطرح کنم بلکه کس دیگه ای هم این مشکل رو داشته باشه و با جواب ایشون مشکل اون هم برطرف شه ..

ولی واقعا واسه من جای تعجب داره اینکه واسه همه درست کار میکنه ولی واسه من به مشکل بر میخوره ، اگه فقط بحث IDE بود عوضش میکردم ، ولی هم از netBeans و هم dreamweaver هر دو تو این قضیه مشکل داشتن ..

در هر صورت خواهشا کمکم کنید تا درستش کنم . بلکه بتونم به ادامه آموزش برسم

----------


## cpuram

کلاس index رو میشه کدش رو بزارید ببینم چی نوشتین؟

----------


## Golsha

کلاسی به اسم کلاس index وجود نداره عزیزم ، اولین پست رو بخون ، اون کد دوم که گداشتم واسه فایل index.php ـه هنوز به کلاس نویسی نرسیده .

----------


## cpuram

شما از wamp استفاده میکنید؟

----------


## Golsha

بله همینطوره

----------


## cpuram

> بله همینطوره


mode rewrite به صورت پیش فرض فعال نیست توی آموزش آقای جنتی اوایل قسمت سوم توضیح دادن.

----------


## sadegh1362

سلام این موضوع در تاپیک پکیج آموزش تصویری MVC  پاسخ داده شد. --> لینک

----------

